
Opting Out of Face Scanning at Hong Kong International Airport - larrysalibra
https://salibra.com/p/opting-out-of-face-scanning-at-hkg-c74f4813e722
======
rado
"there's no reason airports need to know who you are"

What?

~~~
tem123223
Yeah, this guy is paranoid. Saying that the customs officer at a international
airport is akin to little brother to big brother...

> A flicker of understanding appeared momently in Little Brother's eyes as he
> realized that reasons Big Brother had given him for these surveillance
> procedures were a lie. He didn’t need this machine to carry out his stated
> task.

I am against facial recognition within the city, but at the airport, it is
totally reasonable to have a record of who you are.

~~~
larrysalibra
Thanks for calling me paranoid! That's a compliment!

Clarifying: my post was about the private security guard before security, not
Hong Kong Immigration ("customs officer") which is after security.

